# animal sanctuary owner evicted



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

The owner of the Rainbow Ark Animal Sanctuary was evicted last week. Over 300 animals are now in the "care" of the bailiffs. Some have been removed by the RSPCA, 2 animals have been put to sleep. The owner is not allowed to see the animals she has cared for. She has been running the sanctuary for 20 years. Over £40,000 has been raised on "go fund me" to move the animals to new homes with any money left over given to these new homes. The media, apart for one online report in the Daily Mail have shown no interest in this case. We are now emailing the media and clebs to try and get this into the public eye. If anyone can help please go to the website and leave a message or donate. Time is running out.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I read this in the Daily Mail - so sad. This lady obviously tried so hard to keep going and help all of the poor unfortunate animals she came into contact with.
I really hope that someone will help.


----------



## Valen007 (Nov 23, 2012)

So what animals have actually been living there?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

The animals have all been taken in by Hillsida animal sanctuary, who are brilliant, i donate to them when I can, cant afford to do it on a regular basis though


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

From what I've seen from reliable sources (other, trusted rescues) a lot of the animals were in poor condition, full of worms & many of them were pregnant  It sounds like they were in way over their heads (at best) & downright irresponsible (at worst).

I know of at least one cat that was FIV+ & was PTS, if treated earlier she may have survived


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> From what I've seen from reliable sources (other, trusted rescues) a lot of the animals were in poor condition, full of worms & many of them were pregnant  It sounds like they were in way over their heads (at best) & downright irresponsible (at worst).
> 
> I know of at least one cat that was FIV+ & was PTS, if treated earlier she may have survived


I haven't heard anything like that, but quite possible, I think people try to do their best but as you say were in over their heads, but with the best intentions I expect


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> I haven't heard anything like that, but quite possible, I think people try to do their best but as you say were in over their heads, but with the best intentions I expect


I'm on a Facebook page that gives updates on the animals removed from RA, sadly a guinea pig has passed away (a lot of the RA guineas are sick with respiratory diseases), and an oldie husky called Gunner that was in the care of Huskies in Need has had to be PTS 

RIP to the little guinea pig & to Gunner  xx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sad they had got to that stage poor things RIP


----------

